# portland cement



## MurciaPal

Hola:

Desearía saber si este tipo de cemento tiene traducción en español o simplemente se el denominas así: cemento portland

Thanks in advance


----------



## Filis Cañí

Cemento Portland.


----------



## iinnffooss

Efectivamente, no tiene traducción. Se le denomina igual.


----------



## 0scar

Tiene treaducción 

portland cement=cemento de Pórtland (DRAE)


----------



## Mabeba

Hola a todos,

Oscar creo que te equivocas: Portland es el nombre de una MARCA COMERCIAL, así pues no es "de Portland"(USA), sino "Cemento Portland" (marca Portland), como ordenador IBM, impresora Epson....


----------



## 0scar

@Mabela
¿Consultáste el DRAE?

Y era de Portland, Inglaterra....


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola, 
Yo creo que se deja: cemento Portland.

saludos


----------



## Mabeba

Oscar no es cuestión de consultar el DRAE, cuando es una marca, y no un orígen geográfico se suele decir así.

En cuanto a lo de Inglaterra?¿ No sé si hay un Portland en Inglaterra. Pero desde luego hay uno en Oregón, USA. Y si a lo que te refieres es a la Marca de cementos es, creo, Española, de Pamplona, de principios del siglo pasado...

salu2


----------



## Mabeba

Es que estás de coña? o que te pasa?

Ahí tienes un Link, a ver si dejas la mala leche a un lado, que corregirte ha sido con intención de ayudar a MurciaPal, y no de molestarte a ti....

(CEMENTOS PORTLAND-VALDERRIVAS)
www.valderrivas.es/ 


 Ya he mirado un poco mas, simplemente es un tipo de cemento, que se llama así: Cemento Portland (lo que confirma, de nuevo, que no es "Cemento de Portland"), efectivamente en España hay una empresa que lo fabrica desde el 1903....


Si te molesta equivocarte no te expongas en un foro


----------



## MurciaPal

¡Haya paz!

Murciapal agradece y se asombra el revuelo que una pregunta aparentemente simple ha causado.
Lo he traducido finalmente como cemento portland, en minúsculas.
Por cierto que ciudades Portland hay varias, pero parece ser que se asemeja a la piedra caliza de la isla de Portland en el Reino Unido


----------



## iinnffooss

MurciaPal, solo una cosita. En el diccionario que yo consulto aparece literalmente tal y como lo escribo a continuación: *cemento "Portland"*. Creo que las comillas se pueden evitar pero tanto si es una marca comercial como si es una ciudad, personalmente pienso que no se debería de poner con minúscula.

(Menendez Martinez, Carmen, Salto-Weis Azevedo, Isabel, OMAGRAF S.L. Madrid 1992)


----------



## 0scar

*cemento de Pórtland.*
*1. *m. *cemento* hidráulico así llamado por su color, semejante al de la piedra de las canteras inglesas de Pórtland.


_Copyright Spanish Royal Academy_



http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/


----------



## iinnffooss

Espero zanjar la casi ridícula discusión dando la razón a ambos y a ninguno a la vez...

Aunque es cierto que el cemento "Portland" (utilizo la grafía de mi fuente) es llamado así por la similitud de este polvo con el extraído del Reino Unido, lo cierto es que la inmensa mayoría de la gente no tiene ni idea de esto (los albañiles sin ir mas lejos, que seguro que son los que mas lo utilizan) y se le llama cemento "Portland" porque es lo que pone en el saco, porque es el nombre del producto tal y como se comercializa en España.


----------



## Mabeba

Chicos,

Personalmente también lamento el revuelo.

Mi única intención era ayudar, y no dar lecciones a nadie, como ya he dicho, no he puesto en duda en ningún momento que haya un Portland en Inglaterra, sino que sí lo hay en USA (lo que Oscar si pareció cuestionar) tampoco dije que hubiera un portland en el Reino de España (Que si lo es, un Reino), sino que desde 1900 aprox (recordaba el centenario de la empresa) habia una fábrica de cemento Portland aquí. Luego mirando en internet, para explicarle esto a Oscar, ví ya que el portland era un tipo de cemento, y no una marca comercial, que agradezco saber se llama así por parecerse al color de una piedra que se extraía en Inglaterra....

Al final se dice cemento Portland, o tipo Portland, con eso parecemos estar todos de acuerdo, y lamento si Oscar se ha sentido ofendido por mi corrección, puesto que en ningún momento quise empezr una discusió, sini echar una mano.

un saludo a todos,

PD: tardé en contestar pq me tuve que marchar a comer (Es el horario del Reino de España...)


----------



## Mabeba

Vale

Salu2 y suerte Oscar...


----------

